

Developers are from Mars, Designers from Venus – A question of metaphors - ThomPete
http://000fff.org/developers-are-from-mars-designers-from-venus-a-question-of-metaphors/

======
DrJokepu
I don't agree with the statement "... there’s probably no two groups of people
who understand each other less than designers and developers". I never had
problems with the designers working with me. All it takes for both parties is
patience, mutual respect, communication and accepting that they're
professionals at what they do and I'm a professional at what I do. It's simple
as that.

~~~
ThomPete
Then you are one of those developers I refer to in the end of the essay :)

------
robin_reala
I’m a front-end developer, so I get to experience this battleground every day.
I expect my designers to come up with stuff that’s going to work well for UX,
and I expect the back-end developers to code in a maintainable and performant
way. Meanwhile I sit in the middle as a buffer and tie everything together.

Really, it just comes down to respect.

~~~
ionfish
It does, but it also (in my experience) comes down to those "in the middle"
working hard to better educate designers and back-end developers about the
kind of thing you need from them (whether that's a design that can actually be
implemented in HTML, or ensuring that HTTP semantics are correctly preserved
by application code).

------
alabut
" _Designers are from Venus and developers are from Mars. And they won’t ever
really understand each other._ "

Utter nonsense. Or maybe it's true at giant enterprise silos more than
startups and that's why I shy away from large corporate work. People at
startups are a different breed than those at large companies, regardless of
job role, and have to be interdisciplinary rather than divisive. That's the
thrust of my talk tonight - Designers vs Product Managers - who's more
important at startups?

<http://ixdasf.ning.com/events/product-management-vs-design>

~~~
ThomPete
Wouldn't it be fair if you included what I write after that?

"A few though have chosen to set differences aside and are working on building
diplomatic relationships."

~~~
alabut
No, because you're just extending an olive branch after the inflammatory
attention-grabbing part. You lost me at the divisive generalization, even if I
personally fall into the camp of "designers who can program".

~~~
ThomPete
What's wrong with generalizations?

Startups are the exception not the rule. I have been in agencies for 15 years
now that is what I have seen.

What are you basing your rejection of what I write on?

